# Tabellen Padding



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (4. Mai 2002)

Hoi!

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit einer fixen Breite (161 Pixel). In der Tabelle sind 3 Zeilen mit jeweils einer Spalte definiert. In einer Spalte wird das Style Element Padding benutzt (um den Text und andere Elemente ordentlich zu Positionieren). Wenn ich Padding beispielsweise auf 10 Pixel setze, dann verbreitet sich aber die gesamte Tabelle auf insgesamt 171 Pixel. Da in den einzelnen Zellen Hintergrundbilder fixer größe Benutzt werden zerreißt das mein gesamtes Seitenlayout.

Wie schaff ich es, dass die Tabellen trotz des Zell-Paddings auf 161 Pixel bleiben?

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## braindad (4. Mai 2002)

proBIERs besser mit dem >>margin-atrribut<<


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (4. Mai 2002)

Hoi!

Das klappt aber nur halb 
Das Problem ist, dass der Zeilenumbruch nicht wirklich funktioiert, wenn der Text die größe des DIV - Elements überschreitet. Dass hat zur folge, dass die Tabelle wieder größer wird!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## snowman (4. Mai 2002)

Hast du schon mal versucht den Zellen eine fixe Breite zu verpassen?

.greetings snowman


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (4. Mai 2002)

Hoi!

Habs lösen können 
Es hatte überhauptnichts mit meinem Quelltext zu tun. Ich bin gerade dabei ein PHP-Nuke Theme zu bauen und habe dazu einfach ein bestehendes genommen und auf dieser Basis weiter gebaut. Dabei habe ich übersehen, dass mein Vorgänger den Block-Tabellen (von den Blöcken Links und Rechts) eine fixe breite von 150 gegeben hat und diese haben dann meine Tabellen gesprengt.

Danke trotzdem 
Läuft jetzt einwandfrei (sogar W3 HTML4.1 und CSS2.0 validiert  )

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------

